# need help with this bottle, Goodwill find...



## JohnRhubart (May 9, 2013)

so, I found this bottle at the Goodwill the other day. It was with a bunch of old repro/famous persons Wheaton Bottles. Being from Millville, NJ I am used to seeing different Wheaton's collectors bottles at the Goodwill from time to time, but this bottle was taller than all the others which caught my attention. Upon further inspection of the bottle it was not marked Wheaton like all of the others, it didn't have any mark at all...Just a bust of Washington on one side and a tree on the other with 1775 underneath of it. I looked everywhere but I cannot find one like it...Could just be a Wheaton bottle, but I dunno, so at 2 bucks or whatever it was I thought it may be worth checking out...


----------



## JohnRhubart (May 9, 2013)

heres another pic


----------



## JohnRhubart (May 9, 2013)

and here's the bottom of the bottle where I thought it would be clearly marked Wheaton..any ideas??


----------



## epackage (May 9, 2013)

I'd say it's a Wheaton that did'n't get fully blown into the mold so you don't see the word on the base, looks like their fake pontil... Could also be a Taiwan repro of the Wheaton repro...


----------



## andy volkerts (May 9, 2013)

[8D] definately not a real antique flask in any case


----------

